# Corkscrew help.



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm in the process of setting up a 4x16 table with a 5'x4' section halfway down creating a T. It will include two US1 sets, a train and the baja or sand track layout in the corner.
Anyways I wanted to create a 3 or 4 level corkscrew for the US1 trucks. Trying to figure out a good working and looking track support. I have large hands and will need to maintain it so non-permanent mounting would be helpful for cleaning and diss-assembly later. I'd rather not put screw holes in the US1 track as I only have 2 sets and one RR crossing. Any ideas? I plan on landscaping using foamboard.


----------



## TBI (Apr 25, 2011)

http://www.jsquaredinc.com/web-content/hotrackspirals.jsp


http://www.jsquaredinc.com/web-content/exampleCCW.jsp


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Wow those are nice, but I guess I have to pay $$$$$$$ to play.


----------



## TBI (Apr 25, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Wow those are nice, but I guess I have to pay $$$$$$$ to play.


Or just build your own


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

One other option would be to get 3-4 Aurora spiral climbs (the red ones) and match the metal pole they came with up to something from the plumbing dept. at your local hardware store. You would want something fairly hard so it can keep itself upright and not droop over (copper tube would not be a good choice). A wooden dowel might do the trick too. The only thing I would suggest beyond that is to make some sort of wall bracket to hold the top of the pole steady. Running anything up or down that spiral is going to put some G force on it, and depending on how fast and/or how heavy it is could dump the whole idea over. :freak:


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

You probably could make your own fairly easily. Use some type of pole (I would suggest something square) for the center support and then drill holes in it for dowels to be used as support for the track. You place the dowels at your desired heights.

Another way to do it would be to get a round pole for the center and then use flat pieces for the track supports. You drill holes in the flat pieces to fit over the pole and use spacers on the pole to position the flat pieces at the correct heights. This would be kinda like the old Aurora Spiral Support.

The equal weight on all sides of the pole should stop it from toppling over if you have it on a good base.

Joe


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

Do a search for spiral staircase, you'll get a clear concept of how it can be done.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

If this is only a two lane spiral, you can use the supports from Lifelike or the old ones from Aurora. These allow you stack as many together as you want. You just may need to find a way to stabilze them as you continue to stack them higher and higher.

I believe Aurora even made supports than spanned four lanes although I do not know about availability. 

Joe


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

There is one problem we need to consider with these options, and that is it's US-1 track, and we can only assume there will be US-1 trucks used on it. Clearances needed for the trucks is more than cars. I have a bunch of spiral climbs in totes, and I have to dig through there tomorrow anyways. I'll scope out the potential and let you know. All I have for working US-1 is a dump truck. I'll need to know if there's anything taller than those.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

slotcarman12078 said:


> There is one problem we need to consider with these options, and that is it's US-1 track, and we can only assume there will be US-1 trucks used on it. Clearances needed for the trucks is more than cars. I have a bunch of spiral climbs in totes, and I have to dig through there tomorrow anyways. I'll scope out the potential and let you know. All I have for working US-1 is a dump truck. I'll need to know if there's anything taller than those.


 The supports from Aurora can be made as tall as you want between levels. That's not true with the Lifelike supports. In fact, while cruising eBay yesterday I saw a couple auctions with old Aurora supports, including the 6" beams for 4 lane layouts.

Joe


----------



## guinnesspeanut (Sep 25, 2009)

Home Depot & Lowes both sell the metal poles that stop signs and street signs are mounted to. The square ones with all the holes in them.. Using one of these for $5-$10, and inserting dowels as you go around the spiral will be strong enough for any G-forces, and more importantly, cleaning your tracks.. I'd still suggest putting the track on top of something solid, like masonite(pegboard without the holes) or thin plywood. If you don't want to damage your track with screws, try those 3M removable wall hanging things.. or go old school with rubber cement. I wouldn't use it for the train tracks-too hard to rub it all off between your fingers. But that square post is a great idea. Something like every 3/4 or 1 inch, there's another hole all set for a dowel. Make sure the dowels fit nice and snug. If they're a bit too small, wrap the ends with electrical tape,then twist the dowel in, like you're trying to drive a drywall screw thru a wall with a screwdriver. If you like that metal girder look from the first set of links, find an ebay seller with HO train bridges listed as 'buy it now' items.. If you find one with a bunch, ask them how much for all 6 or 10 of them. Chances are, you'll get a deal. Another place to find similar girders is in O and S scale trains.. Look for the "flood light towers" or "aircraft towers" These are made of metal, are about 3 inches wide at the base and 1 inch wide at the top. 
OR, another way to go would be to use 1 inch thick foamboard, and make it look like a parking garage.. You could have this structure as a "reduced power" area. Easy enough to wire up, and you probably have everything already there. It'd be adjustable, anywhere from 99% of your powerpack's output, to 10%, so there would'nt be a problem with inexperienced drivers getting their vehicles stuck back there.. Real easy to do, just email if interested.


----------

